# Saanen/Nubian cross picyures?



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I bred my Saanen doe to a Nubian buck. Does anyone have this cross? How are they?

More important....can anyone post some pictures of this cross if they have it? I am curious to see what I might get.

Thanks :wave:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Funny that you should post this because I am having a hard time finding an alpine or saanen locally to breed my girls to. Nubians are more commen so I may end up using a nubian. I think you may end up with airplane ears which I admit am not fond of.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I have never had this cross before, but you got me interested in the outcome so I googled it. These are some pics I got:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures!

First two look like saanens with long ears! The kids are soo cute!

I wonder what kind of horns they will have? The buck looked like he had small one, maybe a dishorning that didn't work? My does have thier long normal horns. I can hardly wait to see if I get any color!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha ha, your very welcome. I pretty interested too. You will defiantly have to post pics! :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Here is Pixie, my "Snubian." I sadly lost her to bloat while she was at the buck's to be bred.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

she is adorable lol!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

the airplane ears are soo funny


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a Saanen doe bred to a Nubian buck as well.. She's due in June. Not really a fan of airplane ears myself.. So I guess we'll see. Lol.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, sorry you lost her Epona. She is beautiful. How old was she? She looks like she would have had saanen horns.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I think she was around 2 1/2. I was devastated. She was very sweet...not too smart. I still have her daughter, the brown doe in the pictures, who recently kidded two stunning kids, but then was injured. Thankfully she seems to be recovery.

Pixie was an EXCELLENT milker. I have not milked the daughter, who is 1/2 Nigerian, yet.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*IF* my nubian kids, she was bred to a S. Saanen buck. Hopefully I will have pics for you in about a week!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

here's my Snubian, Demi:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Demi is precious! Thanks for posting!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

What is the difference between Saanen and Nubian horns?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

The NUbians have a flatter type horn, whereas a Saanen's horns are more round.

Here is a pic of my Saanen with horns.









Here is a Nubian with horns









So far my cross kids have Nubian ears and Saanen horns!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 1 Nubian/Saanen doe (the bottom pic). She is more Nubian however. I also have these 2 75% Nubian 25% Saanen doelings. My doe had a buckling this spring that had airplane ears, even though his sire was a Saanen. Odd because I would have thought his ears would have been more upright than his dam, but they were actually worse.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

When I had goats 
I had some Snubians 
here is a link to some photos, there may be more then 1 pic of the same does,
they had lovely natures...unsure about milk as I never milked them. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bushlandco ... 890543321/


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have any pics, but I wanted to say all these goats are darling!!!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was expecting the airplane ears...got long ones but they hang down! I can hardly wait to milk my doeling to try her milk. I assume it will be a bit thicker than her moms.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I should tell you that the Nubian/Saanen doe I have is the best producer and easiest milker I have. She is however very witchy when it comes to other goats near her who she doesn't like, shes the worst I have.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the airplane ears. Anyone who doesn't like them can feel free to send any kids they get with airplanes ears to my house and I will hide them out behind my barn so you don't have to look at them lol.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll remember you said that WarPony!

Hidden: Is their milker richer than a Saanens? Mine is the bby so I don't think she will be able to climb that queen ladder very fast! She has auntie and mom to hold her in place!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I would say my Nub/Sannen does milk tastes much better, creamier and sweeter than the Saanens I had. Even though my more pure Nubians produce less milk (so far) I would choose them any day for the best flavor over a Saanen cross.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> The NUbians have a flatter type horn, whereas a Saanen's horns are more round.
> 
> Here is a pic of my Saanen with horns.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pics  I have a 75% Saanen 25% Nubian, here's some pics, from what you said I am thinking they are Saanen horns?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, those horns look more like a Saanen.


----------



## wildcraftingWA (May 8, 2013)

If I cross a saanen x boer to a saanen x nubian, what % saanen do I have? More than 1/2...?? New to crossing, just trying to get my head around the %'s : ) Thanks!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

50% Saanen, 25% Nubian, 25% Boer,


----------

